# How much do you spend on food



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Per dog per month? Or how many pooches do you have and how much do you spend? Going to THK it will break down to 45-60 a month depending on which box I get. One box makes 40 cups of dry food-I use half a cup a day for each dog. So, it SHOULD last 40 days for a 10lb box. I'm use to buying a 10ish lb bag of kibble which lasts a little over two months for much less  but it's alright, I want them to eat well. 

So per dog I'll be spending about 25-30 a month. On kibble it was 15-17 a month.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I feed dry in the morning and Fresh Pet Vital for dinner. Total spend is about $60 per month for both dogs, or $30 per dog. Yes, it's more expensive with the Fresh Pet but they love it and are doing very well on it so I don't mind.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmmm, never sat down and thought about it....

I have 5 dogs.

They eat Innova adult small bites during the day around $16 a bag and I buy a bag around every month or so.

Then they eat Dr. Harvey's for dinner....that's expensive because I have to rotate the oils and protein....geez....I buy Dr. Harvey's around every other month or every two months at $39 a bag. And then there is the cost of the oil (and that's expensive).

Oh, this is too hard right now...I need to figure it out...:blush::blush:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I bought a 15lb bag of Fromm's and it seems like it's lasting forever. It's been over a month and there's about 1/3 of the bag left. It cost $49 if I remember correctly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I buy fresh food for my three fluffs and spend about 128 a month. Kibble I spend about 40 dollars and it lasts about 6months


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Shelly, never calculated it but I feed Gustave exactly what you said. THK + Fromm kibble. My spend must be equal to yours. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Stella and Cheweys about $35 per month.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

TOO MUCH!! No, seriously, We feed 3 fluffbutts Bil Jac and go through a 20 lb bag a month. Then we have treats-Ceasar cookies, fresh fruits-apples, bananas and mandarin oranges and fresh veggies--carrots and celery and a special treat of a new nylabone from time to time.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm feeding my three half Fresh Pet Deli Fresh mixed with boiled chicken....that adds up to about $25/dog/month. Plus I make a batch of dehydrated chicken treats almost every week, which adds about another $40. So, total for the three is about $115.00/month.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably $70 per month... One big bag of Dental formula is $50, lasts a month for Amber Emily and Sasha ,plus one bag of small sized Wellness for Bitsy and Rylee who have almost no teeth.. is $70 per bag but lasts about 5 months so about $10-$12 .
So all together about $70 ish...


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

About $16-$17 a month on a 4lbs bag of blu buffalo basics puppy formula. That's not too bad, right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My biggest food expense is Stella and chewys. I have a standing order at Petflow for 5 bags every 3 weeks so that is at least $140 a month. All my dogs either get a half a patty or whole patty a day (depending on who needs to put on weight, etc) and then i feed Evo and I go through a 30lb bag about every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

AshleyAndSophiePup said:


> About $16-$17 a month on a 4lbs bag of blu buffalo basics puppy formula. That's not too bad, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that's fine. I was worried I was going out of my mind for spending as much as I'm going to be, but from the looks of it I'm about right on target


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Gosh, I never sat down and figured out how much I spend per month on Bailey's food/treats. I think I'd be in trouble if I ever tried to figure out how much I spend on him overall, between all the toys and random stuff! :w00t: But food's not so bad! I rotate his food often so he's not getting the same thing month to month...so the cost varies. I usually do Honest Kitchen or Addiction or Stella & Chewy's dehydrated, Primal raw and/or canned food (Party Animal, Weruva or Addiction). I make random trips to my favorite pet boutiques and buy a bunch of stuff to stock up. I think if I broke it down by month, I'd say around $30-40-ish.


----------

